# Anyone remember my dad Tony Dwyer?



## nicpaul (Jan 26, 2008)

Hello,
My family have planned a surprise party for my dad, Tony Dwyer, who will be 80 years young in a couple of weeks. Whilst looking for quiz questions for the party, I came across 'The Sailors Home' site, run by another 'Tony Dwyer'. I got the idea of trying to trace old shipmates of my dads, from his days in the Merchant Navy, on the Brocklebank ships, where he worked as a radio officer 'Sparks', in and around the 1950s. One of his ships was, the Maihar (Hope I've got that right!). He told us many stories of his happy days at sea and we loved hearing our names tapped out in morse when we were little. I still have the morse code device he made me out of wooden pegs and other bits and bobs. I would love to be able to pass on some messages from some of dad's old Merchant Navy pals, at his party, I think he would be thrilled. He's the best dad in the world, nothing is ever too much trouble for him and he still tries to look after us all (wife, one son, three daughters and seven grandchildren!). I would love to see his face if I could read out some messages at his party.
Many, many thanks for taking time to read this and thanks also to Brian Daley who suggested I try this site, where he says there are many pals from Brocklebank ships
Regards,
Nicola


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

maihar is certainly correct.
i , and many more on this site sailed with brocklebanks, but , in my case , much later.
i hope you have luck in locating contemporary shipmates for him.
i was also in the radio department of the company, and knew many of the "old school" who your father may have known.
please contact me if your quest draws a blank, as i may be able to give you a few names that he will possibly recollect, which is better than nothing.......

best regards.........


----------



## Philthechill (May 8, 2007)

*Try Brock's site!*



nicpaul said:


> Hello,
> My family have planned a surprise party for my dad, Tony Dwyer, who will be 80 years young in a couple of weeks. Whilst looking for quiz questions for the party, I came across 'The Sailors Home' site, run by another 'Tony Dwyer'. I got the idea of trying to trace old shipmates of my dads, from his days in the Merchant Navy, on the Brocklebank ships, where he worked as a radio officer 'Sparks', in and around the 1950s. One of his ships was, the Maihar (Hope I've got that right!). He told us many stories of his happy days at sea and we loved hearing our names tapped out in morse when we were little. I still have the morse code device he made me out of wooden pegs and other bits and bobs. I would love to be able to pass on some messages from some of dad's old Merchant Navy pals, at his party, I think he would be thrilled. He's the best dad in the world, nothing is ever too much trouble for him and he still tries to look after us all (wife, one son, three daughters and seven grandchildren!). I would love to see his face if I could read out some messages at his party.
> Many, many thanks for taking time to read this and thanks also to Brian Daley who suggested I try this site, where he says there are many pals from Brocklebank ships
> Regards,
> Nicola


 Nicola! Salaams! Phil Roe here! Ex-Brocklebank Engineer. Whilst not sailing with your Dad, myself, there may well be someone remembers, or even sailed with him, who can help you so I suggest you log onto the "Brocklebank Line" in Forums and start a new Thread using the same appeal you have on here. Good luck! Phil(Hippy)


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

I did sail as 2nd R/O with your father in the mid 1950s, this was only a coastal trip and I think it might have been on the old Mahsud. If I remember correctly your father had been commissioned as a national serviceman. Regards, Roger Bentley


----------



## Ian R Poole (Nov 22, 2007)

I sailed with Roger Bentley on a number of Brocklebank vessels between 1952 & 1964 I also seem to remember a guy by the same name who was 3rd mate and my son later sailed with him in CP ships regards Ian Poole


----------

